# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  GoldKey Secure Communicator, smartwatch, GoldKey Corporation, Independence, Missouri, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - GoldKey Corporation

----------


## Airicist

GoldKey Secure Communicator Hands-On 

Published on Jan 6, 2015




> This smartwatch offers full Android 4.4 KitKat, 3G data, calling, a camera and access to encrypted data, voip calls and transactions.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Secure Communicator smartwatch runs Android, doesn't require a phone (hands-on)"

by Dan Graziano
January 8, 2015

----------

